# hit bumps HARD!!!



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

i dont know what causes the rough ride a month later than i bought the car but seems like my car does not like the slightest bump in the road. it feels like the car gonna rip apart at 65 if i hit a pothole. still no damage to rims but jusdt wondering what i could do to make it a smoother ride!!!!! price is no option. would it be the springs or shocks ? i really dont know to much about cars so your opinion would be greatly appreciated


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

OI$urfGOD said:


> i dont know what causes the rough ride a month later than i bought the car but seems like my car does not like the slightest bump in the road. it feels like the car gonna rip apart at 65 if i hit a pothole. still no damage to rims but jusdt wondering what i could do to make it a smoother ride!!!!! price is no option. would it be the springs or shocks ? i really dont know to much about cars so your opinion would be greatly appreciated


Does the car have stock suspension? any modifications to the suspension? after market wheels?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

You bought a car that has about the stiffest suspension you can get on a car. The ride of spec v will never be good with the stock setup since they made it Sports Tuned. The spring reates are very stiff. Aftermarket springs to lower the car will most likely make it even stiffer. If you wanted a smooth ride you should not have bought a car with a "sport tuned suspension", or at least one that is less stiff... maybe the base SE-R.

That being said, if you got smaller rims (IE 15's or 16's) and put tires with a larger sidewall, you could reduce some of the road feel. Also you would most likely loose some of the perfomance in the form of added body roll. But you dont seem to concerned with perfomance.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OI$urfGOD said:


> i dont know what causes the rough ride a month later than i bought the car but seems like my car does not like the slightest bump in the road. it feels like the car gonna rip apart at 65 if i hit a pothole. still no damage to rims but jusdt wondering what i could do to make it a smoother ride!!!!! price is no option. would it be the springs or shocks ? i really dont know to much about cars so your opinion would be greatly appreciated


If you hit a pot hole at 65, consider getting you alignment looked at and pray you didnt bend a wheel and mess up your suspension. This car has a stiff suspension. Why do you think it can slalom so fast? As said above, smaller wheels will make it a little less noticeable but honestly, you cant hit bumps or potholes in this car. It will be very uncomfortable and risk a lot of damage.


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

OI$urfGOD said:


> i dont know what causes the rough ride a month later than i bought the car but seems like my car does not like the slightest bump in the road.


You'll get used to it. In fact you'll learn how to press the radio buttons without flipping to the cd player  Try taking a different tact. Start trying to interpret the road feel. There are big differences if you take time to notice. 

If your car is brand new, give it time. My car's personality (sounds, feedback, and seat breakin) really changed by 4000 miles.

Personally, I think the stock suspension is great. It works well. My monte carlo used to cluck and bump (among other strange sounds), and my 'connection' to the road was quite disconnected.


----------

